# Bench Planer - which is best?



## Michael253 (May 2, 2009)

I want to buy a bench planer and want ideas for the best one to get. I was pretty much set on the Delta 13" DW735 until I read lots of user reviews saying the disposable blades aren't worth a damn, the feed often doesn't and there is a weak sprocket wheel that breaks if you sneeze on it. Other users claim to love it. Any ideas about the 735 or alternatives?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I have the Dewalt DW735. I've had it for over a year now and have no complaints. Of course I don't use it every day. Maybe the guys with complaints are pro's and use the machine constantly. If you have a sharpening jig, those blades can be resharpened. I think that no matter how good an article is there will be some who will find fault with it. It's just human nature.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello ? I have the 1 speed model 743, i believe. I like mine very well. I have planed a lot of ash, and it does a beautiful job. The blades are through a way, but they last a long time. Mine came with an extra set of knives and i need to put them on. I do think that Delta, Rigid,ect all are good planers.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

As some of the guys know I picked up a Wilton from Rockler first of the year for 100.00 new with stand. I can see deficiency's, but it is a staring point. Next one will be multi speed and three blades. I think it would make a difference on oak and some of the hardwoods. Would I not buy it? Man at that price I'd be nuts not to even if for only for a back up! If I had the money for the DeWalt I'd go for it in a heart beat!! That one or one better.


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

i have the dw735 and used it for a few yrs now. and i would would get anoter with out question
1. it has 3 blades
2. it has 2 speeds
3. doesnt require locking down after each adjustment
4 has a blower to assist chip removal
5. handles 13 inch

my personal opinion the blades last longer then they did in a previous planer 
thats my 2cents worth


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

I've used the Dewalt 735 and now own a Delta 22-560. The Dewalt is a superior tool. Yes, the blades are high-speed steel instead of carbide and wear out faster than carbides. 
The Delta is about half the price, initially, and the two-blade replacement knives are about half, as well. The Delta does a good job for my needs, better than I thought it would. I do a fair bit of recycling used lumber. If I sand the used lumber to remove dirt, finish, top layer, etc. before planing, knife longevity increases a lot. If you use the planer, you will be replacing blades.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Michael253 said:


> I want to buy a bench planer and want ideas for the best one to get. I was pretty much set on the Delta 13" DW735 until I read lots of user reviews saying the disposable blades aren't worth a damn, the feed often doesn't and there is a weak sprocket wheel that breaks if you sneeze on it. Other users claim to love it. Any ideas about the 735 or alternatives?


The blades are going to dull on any planer. I use a card scraper after planing.
The feed always works on mine, just make sure to keep the sawdust off the stock.
No sprockets have broken.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Michael, which thickness planer you buy should be based on your needs. The DeWalt has been top rated in magazine testing, but it also comes with a top rated price. Ask yourself how much lumber are you going to re size? Most home woodworkers will own a 6 or 8" jointer, so even a 12" thickness planer should cover your needs. To give you a reference point I own a Delta TP-305 which is a 12-1/2" model. HarrySin owns a similar model with a different number in Australia. We have both been pleased with the results. I paid $200 for mine and got a $25 gift card from Rockler, so it is fair to say I spent $175 for it. The last I checked this is about $300 less than the DeWalt. The Delta does not come with a dust collection chute, that was $25 extra and extremely important. When you run either a jointer or a thickness planer you need dust collection to keep the machines from clogging, not to mention the amount of clean up time you will save. I suggest using one of the cyclone lids on a 30 gallon trash can to separate the bulk of the dust and provide protection for your vacuum in case any solids get sucked up. 4 hours of running a jointer or thickness planer will fill the 30 gallon can. Now you have a bit more information to help with your decision.


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

I have the Delta 12 1/2 tp305, does ok but I would rather have the DeWalt.......


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Not having a great amount of space. I bought a Ryobi 10 1/2" portable thickness planer 15 years or so ago. No cast iron on it but it is a great little machine. I have used it for guitar bodies, finger boards, hundreds of feet of longbow material, and it still works really well. It is noisy though. But I can take it to the job.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I've owned a DeWalt 735 planer for almost 2 years now and have had no problems with it. It produces near perfect surfaces with only a slight line across the wood at the location where my old planer would cut an extra 1/8 inch of snipe. This slight line can easily be removed with only a few strokes of 100 grit sandpaper, so it's no where near what I would call snipe. The knife blades that are available now are significantly better than the ones that were available when the 735 first came out, and the sprocket problems seem to be a thing of the past too. The Dewalt knives have worked OK for me, but Infinity knives seem to last almost twice as long. Infinity also offers carbide knives for the 735, but they're quite expensive, so I'm sticking with the steel version.

CharleyL


----------

